
A Nobel Prize-Winning Physicist Just Cracked Time Travel–Here’s How It’s Possibl - virtualthings
https://differentimpulse.com/a-nobel-prize-winning-physicist-just-cracked-time-travel-heres-how-its-possible/
======
karmakaze
> By entering the wormhole here on Earth and traveling to the black hole, you
> can essentially wait for a billion Earth-years to pass, then pass through
> the wormhole again and emerge in the future.

> Alternatively, you can pass through the wormhole to the black hole and
> emerge in the “past.”

This is not time travel any more than I'm travelling into the future right now
at the rate of 1s/s. For it to be time travel I'd have to come out the other
end before I entered, not just traveling into the future faster/slower than
the other end while passing time I don't get back whatever the ratio.

------
blacksqr
It's possible until the end of the article, where they explain that it's not
possible.

------
zunzun
Travel just one day into the past and you will die in the vacuum of space.

